# Easy Toffee w/Qview



## smokin365 (Sep 12, 2008)

2 Sticks of butter
2 Cups of granulated sugar
2 Tablespoons of water
1/2 cup of chocolate chips
1/2 Cup of pecans
1 splash of vanilla extract

Melt butter in a 2 qt sauce pot, add sugar, water and vanilla extract and stir continually untill it looks like peanut butter. Pour out on foil lined cookie sheet and quickly top with nuts and chocolate and set aside to cool. I use a piece of wax paper to push the nuts and chocolate into the toffee if i dont get it on in time and it starts to cool. It dont looke quite as good, but it still tastes great. Break apart and enjoy, but dont eat too much. I dont wanna hear it when u get an upset stomach
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






cooling


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Mmmm... I love toffee...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you for the recipe Smokin, I will definately give this a try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 :)


----------

